# Absturz durch Festplatte wegen Netzteil?



## kthxbye (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe nun seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem:

Ohne erkennbares Muster stürzt mein PC ab (Bild/Sound friert).

Beobachten konnte ich:
 1. Neustart durch Kaltstart ist nicht möglich, ich muss den Hauptknopf drücken, bis der komplett runterfährt
 2. Es passiert (scheinbar) willkürlich d.h.
- er stürzt manchmal direkt nach 30min "standby" ab, manchmal läuft er 4 Tage ohne einmal abzustürzen, trotz mehrstündigem Spielen/Arbeiten
 - er stürzt bei den unterschiedlichsten Umständen ab, mal läuft garnichts, ein anderes mal beim Surfen, dann beim Spielen (bei unterschiedlichen Spielen)​ 3. Die Festplatte macht manchmal komische Geräusche (als wäre es ein ständiges Anlaufen.. abgeschlossen durch ein kurzes *klick* (prinzipiell.. also nich kurz vor einem Absturz, oder nur direkt nach einem Neustart.. sondern auch mitten drin, ohne Muster)

Nun mein eigener Ansatz:
Wegen dem Geräusch der Festplatte dachte ich daran, dass diese Defekt sein könnte (defekter Sektor o.ä.)
Jedoch machte mich stutzig, dass eben kein Muster erkennbar ist.
Kämen die Abstürze immer bei einem bestimmten Spiel, welches bei mir auf D:/ installiert ist (habe 2 physische Platten mit je nur einer Partition, D:/ macht die Geräusche), oder beim Laden einer bestimmten Datei etc. dann könnte ich auf die Festplatte schließen.
Jedoch kann ich, wie schon beschrieben, z.B. 3 Tage lang täglich 5h WoW spielen (Raid, BG, Arena, blah), ohne dass der PC abstürzt.
Am 4ten Tag spiele ich wieder (Raid, BG, ...) und er stürzt plötzlich ab. Nach einem Neustart stürzt er 2h später wieder ab.. dann ist wieder mal für 2 Tage ruhe (trotz exakt gleicher Benutzung.
Sollte es an einem defekten Sektor liegen, dann müsste der Fehler doch reproduzierbar sein (Bspw Absturz bei einem Zugriff auf eine bestimmte Datei o.ä.). 

Warum steht was von einem Netzteil im Titel?
Nun ja..
Nach einer Recherche las ich, dass solche Fehlerbilder auch an einem zu schwachen Netzteil liegen kann, bzw. aus der daraus resultierenden geringen Versorgung der Platte.
Das würde irgendwie passen, denn wenn ich das richtig in Errinnerung habe, dann tritt der Fehler auf, seitdem ich neue Komponenten verbaut habe. (An dieser Stelle nochmals danke an die Buffed-Community bzw. die betreffenden User für die Beratung )
Die ursprüngliche Zusammensetzung wurde bei der Bestellung vom Anbieter zusammengebaut.
Ich denke, dieser wird damals ein NT ausgewählt haben, das für die damalige Konfiguration passend war.
Durch das Aufrüsten sind die Anforderungen jedoch gestiegen, wodurch das NT vielleicht nichtmehr ausreicht.

Nach meinem ungeschulten Auge wurde ein NoName-billig-Netzteil verbaut.
Gerade bei Billignetzteilen kann es wohl sein, dass die angegebenen Watt (460 stehen bei meinem zumindest drauf) nicht tatsächlich geleistet werden bzw. auf den einzelnen Leitungen zu wenig ausgegeben wird (las ich so zumindest).

Das würde meiner Meinung nach auch das Geräusch erklären:

Vielleicht bekommt die Festplatte für einen Moment nicht genug Saft und hält an/wird langsamer und versucht dann anzulaufen.
Im laufenden Betrieb des PC hat diese dafür dann aber ebenfalls nicht genug Saft und läuft dadurch immer wieder an, gibts auf und versuchts dann noch einmal.
Das würde auch passen, da die Versorgung ja auch aus vielen anderen Gründen schwanken kann und die Platte daher nicht (wie bei einem defekten Sektor) nur in bestimmten Situationen ausfallen würde.

Mein Lösungsansatz:
Ich hatte eh vor mir eine neue Grafikkarte und dazu passend ein Netzteil zu kaufen.
Da ich also eh ein neues NT brauche, dachte ich mir, bevor ich mir eine neue Platte kaufe oder sonstige umfangreiche Aktionen ausführe könnte ich meine Vermutung durch den Kauf ja eventuell bestätigen (und damit das Problem beheben) oder widerlegen (und damit den Aufwand weiterer Recherchen/Tests/etc rechtfertigen).

(Dazu auch einen eigenen Thread gestartet... ich dachte es ist besser Problembehebung und Kaufberatung zu trennen [Ist das richtig so? Hab in den Forenrichtlinien nichts gefunden..]).

Nun würd ich gern eure Meinung dazu wissen 
Was könnte der Fehler sein?
Ist mein Ansatz korrekt? Denkfehler? 

Alle nützlichen Beiträge sind gern gesehen 
Sollten Informationen fehlen, reiche ich diese gerne nach.

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2012)

Also das die Festplatte zu wenig Strom bekommt, weil das NT vielleicht nicht ausreichend ist glaube ich nicht. Eine Festplatte ist eigentlich eine der Komponenten die am wenigsten Strom benötigen.
Diese unwillkürlichen Abstürze können tatsächlich am NT bzw. der Grafikkarte liegen. Mich hat eine Grafikkarte auch mal zur Verzweifelung getrieben, da der Rechner damals auch ohne ersichtlichen Grund immer wieder mal abstürzte, wie er Lust und Laune hatte und ein anderes mal mehrere Tage durchlief ohne zu murren.
Also meine Empfehlung wäre hier auch, die Grafikkarte/NT zu tauschen, wenn keine anderen Gründe wie zu hohe Temperaturen vorliegen, oder Treiberprobleme ausgeschlossen werden können. 
NoName NT´s würde ich sowieso niemanden empfehlen. Manchmal fehlen entsprechende Schutzvorrichtung, wenn ein solches Netzteil mal überlastet wird und zum anderen die geringe Effizienz die manchmal unter 60% liegen kann.
Nicht desto trotz kann aber auch die Festplatte einen Defekt haben. Diese lässt im Normalfall aber keinen Rechner abstürzen, es sei denn das gerade Daten betroffen sind, die für das Betriebssystem notwendig sind. 
Gibt es im Bios eine S.M.A.R.T.-Überwachung für die Festplatte? Wenn ja sollte sie auch aktiviert sein. Damit lässt sich in der Regel rechtzeitig erkennen wenn eine Festplatte demnächst den Geist aufgibt. Da wird dann beim booten schon angezeigt, dass die Festplatte defekte Sektoren hat und ausgetauscht werden soll.
Natürlich können z.B. auch defekte Speicherriegel ein Grund für unmotivierte Abstürze sein. Fehlerquellen gibt es beim PC nun mal leider sehr viele. Aber ich würde mit dem NT anfangen und es austauschen.


----------



## kthxbye (24. April 2012)

Nun ja.. vielleicht klappen ja durch Zufall mehrere Dinge zusammen, und die Geräusche der Platte haben überhaupt nichts mit den Abstürzen zu tun.
Nur soweit ich weiß sind ja für die einzelnen Leitungen auch Amperewerte angegeben... könnte es nich auch sein, dass z.B. auf den Kabeln, die zur Versorgung der Platte zuständig sind für diese zu wenig bereitstellen und z.B. die GraKa mit anderen versorgt wird und dort die Werte passen?

Da sind so Szenarien die sich mein Wannabe-Fachmann-Hirn so zusammenspinnen ^^
Treiber hatte ich ja nach dem Einbau der Komponenten runterladen müssen... dürften also (zumindest zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) aktuell sein.
Temperaturwerte sahen für mich auch okay aus.

Der Thread zur Kaufberatung läuft ja... vielleicht isses ja dann damit behoben.

Bin trotzdem noch für weitere Beiträge dankbar 
Danke schonmal an dich Dagonzo


----------



## win3ermute (25. April 2012)

Die Abstürze können durch so gut wie alle Komponenten verursacht werden (und es kann ein Graus sein, den Verursacher zu finden), weswegen genereller Rat da schwierig ist.

Wie gehst Du ins Netz? USB-WLAN-Sticks verursachen in Verbindung mit manchen Routern z. B. völlig unregelmäßige Abstürze, wobei die Kiste schon mal tagelang durchläuft, um dann wieder in Minuten-Abständen abstürzen - wie Du siehst, kann der Fehler an den unvorhersehbarsten Enden lauern - bei mir zicken gleich zwei USB-Sticks (Zyxel sowohl als Realtek) mit beiden Laptops sowie Workstation unter Windohf rum, während Ubuntu keinerlei Probleme bereitet.

Was die Festplatte betrifft, so könnte daran der Ruhezustand schuld sein - manche Festplatten "wachen" nur widerspenstig wieder auf, was sich in den von Dir beschriebenen Symptomen äußert.


----------



## kthxbye (26. April 2012)

Bin mitm Router über Kabel verbunden.

Zum SMART:
Es stand auf Auto, da die Platte SMART unterstützt sollte es wohl bisher angewesen sein... habs dennoch einfach mal direkt auf Enabled gestellt.

Das mit dem ständigen "In-Standby-gehen-und-wieder-anlaufen" habe ich auch schon gelesen...
Auch von Berichten, in denen von Sekundentakt die Rede war.

Werde mich mit der Theorie als nächstes beschäftigen :>
Nun geh ich aber erstmal schlafen.

Danke 
mfg


----------

